# Poll time! KG to remain a Wolf this upcoming season?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

OK, I've decided to set up a poll to see how much people will actually get it right when the 07-08 season is starting. The question is:

*Will KG stay in Minnesota by the time '07-'08 NBA season starts?*


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i voted yes, but really i have no idea

i think he might stay now that the draft has already been, so picks arent available.

if hes moved, look for it to be golden state


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Before all this stuff started I expected him to stay, and I still do.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Before all this stuff started I expected him to stay, and I still do.


once the draft passed it became a lot less likely aswell... but they better get some help or he could opt out


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think so. Taylor wants him to be traded, and Boston/Phoenix/Dallas/Chicago can all get into the talks for him now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I don't think so. Taylor wants him to be traded, and Boston/Phoenix/Dallas/Chicago can all get into the talks for him now.


Not Randy Wittman. He wants to keep KG around. 

Now I'm not sure which to believe.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well im sure Taylor isnt stupid enough to want Garnett gone regardless of the return.. if the right deal is there management will take it, if not its not worth giving him up and he'll be here next season, they need to select a route to go though so they have enough time to build the roster a bit further


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think out of respect for one another Taylor is wiling to trade KG to a winning team. Chicago is good, and Boston is making a run for it. I'd love Luol Deng or Al Jefferson. AI got traded for picks & Miller. We can expect a little more for KG can't we? I'd really like to have Jefferson to be our big man. If KG leaves we are so dead up-front. However Foye/Rashad/Deng would be serious.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Chicago has too much trouble making up salaries to get it done i think.

things have died down in the media recently


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Welllllll... I can dream. Sign & Trades are golden.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Welllllll... I can dream. Sign & Trades are golden.


problem is they cant sign PJ for only one guarenteed year, they would have to over pay him for multiple years to make the trade work.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Would you guys be interested in a RJ/Krstic/Boone/Collins and next years first rounder from the Nets for KG?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

KG is as good as gone...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47006/20070709/mccants_kg_doesnt_want_to_go/

I don't think KG wanting to stay it's good news at all in this moment.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I hope he stays. Let's all go down with the ship together.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Would you guys be interested in a RJ/Krstic/Boone/Collins and next years first rounder from the Nets for KG?


not a chance.

now it looks like hes either staying, or he'll go to the warriors... apparently talks are serious but nothing can happen for 30 days because wright was just signed


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The biggest, massive, explosive talks has gone terribly quiet except the GS talk but nothing big is happening, though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> The biggest, massive, explosive talks has gone terribly quiet except the GS talk but nothing big is happening, though.


yeah looks like everyone got dragged into believing the hype again, i hadnt believed it at all in previous seasons but this time round had me concerned he was gone.
either GS gets a deal done in 30 days or hes a wolf


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I still don't buy it. If it does happen, I'll be surprised. This is what? third or fourth year of KG sweepstakes that gone through into the abyss?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

O'Bryant, Wright, Al Harrington, a 1st rounder and Jasikevicius for KG and Madsen. GS will need to include Foyle for cap reasons, but GS already have a big trade exception which they may not be allowed to use to trade back for Foyle, but they can still contact NY and take Jerome James with Dan Dickau, so NY trade for Foyle and Minny get a TE, while saving BIG millions.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> O'Bryant, Wright, Al Harrington, a 1st rounder and Jasikevicius for KG and Madsen. GS will need to include Foyle for cap reasons, but GS already have a big trade exception which they may not be allowed to use to trade back for Foyle, but they can still contact NY and take Jerome James with Dan Dickau, so NY trade for Foyle and Minny get a TE, while saving BIG millions.


that's quite a sweet deal IMO.
is it some' you just thought about?
or does it have any base in reality?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ellis is involved in any GS trade, basically wright, ellis, future first and contract filler.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Do we really need another rookie?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> Do we really need another rookie?


Depends on at what position. Another big would be great. Anything in the backcourt is going to be a no. 



Personally at this point, with another trade and a signing or two, we could be a playoff team... But realisticly, looking at the west, the Wolves will probably be around 10th.... with KG.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

the main event said:


> that's quite a sweet deal IMO.
> is it some' you just thought about?
> or does it have any base in reality?


It's my own idea, but based in these "KG to GS" rumors... I don't think Minny need Monta, and if they can get O'Bryant, Al an Wright (and a 1st rounder as well), there is no need to include Biedrins, which can make this deal a lot more attractive to GS also.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Of course there is. Biedrins is a proven NBA big men. Wright could be an outright bust for all we know. I'd always take the proven commodity over a "maybe".


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think biedrins is the one guy who wont be included, GS will need someone to pair with garnett down low.
with ellis/wright/obryant we fill up the rotation quite well, mccants and foye is not enough in the backcourt, rashad is still a question mark, as much as i like the guy.
GS also can take on jaric with the trade exeption


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Depends on at what position. Another big would be great. Anything in the backcourt is going to be a no.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally at this point, with another trade and a signing or two, we could be a playoff team... But realisticly, looking at the west, the Wolves will probably be around 10th.... with KG.


yeah i think we finish around 8th-9th with maybe a MLE signing and a small trade... stuck in mediocrity.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> i think biedrins is the one guy who wont be included, GS will need someone to pair with garnett down low.
> with ellis/wright/obryant we fill up the rotation quite well, mccants and foye is not enough in the backcourt, rashad is still a question mark, as much as i like the guy.
> GS also can take on jaric with the trade exeption


The TE would be used to take Foyle salary, but if your team want Jaric out so badly, you can always try a sign and trade involving Pietrus for Jaric.

Perhaps your team can also convince Suns to take on Hudson for Banks and Piatkowski. They may not decline, since Hudson contract is bigger, but 1 year less. Hudson also fit their style better than Banks.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, how many people here will still follow the Wolves if KG moves somewhere.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many people here will still follow the Wolves if KG moves somewhere.


i'll still follow them, i only became a wolves fan because of garnett though so regardless of where he ended up id follow that team, and hope they win the 'ship for the rest of his career.
doesnt look like hes moving though


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So I guess he's more likely to stay here for one more year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> So I guess he's more likely to stay here for one more year.


definately appears that way, gonna need to make some serious improvement this season... that opt out scares me


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> definately appears that way, gonna need to make some serious improvement this season... that opt out scares me


Agreed. This team can't let him out without even getting something decent in return or we're screwed for like a decade or even rest of our lives.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Agreed. This team can't let him out without even getting something decent in return or we're screwed for like a decade or even rest of our lives.


pretty much, even having said that i think the most likely place for him to sign would be here... as long as some sort of positive move has been made, hes had ample opportunity to leave and never has, it would take a step back this season for him to do so IMO.

dont want to let it come to that though, they should try and lock him up as soon as possible, im sure he'd be taking a pay cut to help the team.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> definately appears that way, gonna need to make some serious improvement this season... that opt out scares me


Honestly, it doesn't even scare me that much. His contract has to end at some point, that was always going to happen. The only question is whether he wants to be here or not. And I think that he really does want to stay here his entire career. I'm more worried about him being traded than him leaving as a free agent.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Honestly, it doesn't even scare me that much. His contract has to end at some point, that was always going to happen. The only question is whether he wants to be here or not. And I think that he really does want to stay here his entire career. I'm more worried about him being traded than him leaving as a free agent.


personally i think unless something catastrophic happens next season he'll re-sign.
if he wanted out by now i think he'd be long gone.


----------

